# Synkro, Cats loose



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Any idea what took them so long and where they've been hiding since last November? Hell, the only reason we bothered to start development on a 500A version of the Soliton was because they seemed to have exited the market... Sigh, it's like deja vu all over again...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Tesseract said:


> Any idea what took them so long and where they've been hiding since last November? Hell, the only reason we bothered to start development on a 500A version of the Soliton was because they seemed to have exited the market... Sigh, it's like deja vu all over again...


Yeah! China. Trouble with one supplier of parts. Not electronic. Also lots of testing. They want to be sure before releasing to the public unlike a few others who have built controllers. Takes lots of time to test in multiple situations.

Pete


----------

